# Phrag Hanne Popow 09



## JeanLux (Dec 3, 2009)

Here are the 1st pics of the 2 divisions I made of a plant I got in 2003 from K. Wubben! (last year's thread: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9534).

The small division has 2 spikes, 1 flower actually and sev. buds:





The larger ivision has 5 spikes, 3 flowers open today, and lots of buds:






I must think of putting another lens on my camera to get pics of the plants  ! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 3, 2009)

Cool! They look like pink, fat-bellied birds in flight.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 3, 2009)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: 

How do you grow your Phrags?? (bark or s/h?? etc)


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 3, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> ...
> How do you grow your Phrags?? (bark or s/h?? etc)



As you can see on these plant pics, the pots are those plastic net pots; they are 'standing' in a saucer with water, so: very wet (all my phrags). The mix is bark mix with a lower level of draining material, here wine corks!! Jean

small plant (saucer remained on my plant table):




large plant: (1 bloom decided to fall off)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice! Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice! 
Looks like it could be planted deeper b/c of the stolons. But the plant looks happy anyway!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2009)

I have many plants like that. What happens if you have a growth lower than the stolons?


----------



## Hera (Dec 3, 2009)

Beautiful!! I wish Hanna didn't climb.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 3, 2009)

Very interesting!!!! TY very much Jean...


----------



## parvi_17 (Dec 3, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I have many plants like that. What happens if you have a growth lower than the stolons?



This is something that drives me nuts about besseae and its hybrids. I too have several plants that do this. I always leave them because the lower growths might rot if they are potted too low!

Beautiful plants Jean!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2009)

Very delicate pink -- I like!


----------



## toddybear (Dec 3, 2009)

So cute! Mine will be open in a week or so...yippeee!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 4, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> As you can see on these plant pics, the pots are those plastic net pots; they are 'standing' in a saucer with water, so: very wet (all my phrags). The mix is bark mix with a lower level of draining material, here wine corks!! Jean
> 
> Nice flower and plant, interesting way to grow them too...


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 4, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Nice!
> Looks like it could be planted deeper b/c of the stolons. But the plant looks happy anyway!



In june this year, I tried to repot one of my besseas because it had 3 growths each time with an 'intergrowth' of about 8 cm! (remember John?) I broke it into 3 parts! I repotted those nevertheless! the youngest growth did not move (I have put it into a glass of water some weeks ago) , but for the 2 older growths here the status as per today: oldest: one new growth (very small in background) and 2nd: 3 new growths!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 4, 2009)

:clap: they seem they will grow well!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 28, 2009)

Update: The large plant has quite some blooms at this moment! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Dec 28, 2009)

Very lovely flowers Jean.


----------



## Clark (Dec 28, 2009)

The large plant is totally awesome!


----------



## toddybear (Dec 28, 2009)

Impressive plant..very healthy!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd say! Wow, that plant's blooming it's fool head off! Really, really nice Jean. I missed this thread the first time a round......too many to keep up with!


----------



## etex (Dec 28, 2009)

Beautiful blooms and very robust plants!! Great growing!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes, that's a very good one. :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 28, 2009)

oh wow, that is display! cute little flying pigs lol


----------



## Berrak (Dec 29, 2009)

Lovely Jean - congratulations - I must buy one myself


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2009)

I just checked out Wubben site. Can someone tell me what their money symbol in Holland is?


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 29, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I just checked out Wubben site. Can someone tell me what their money symbol in Holland is?



Euro: act. price = 1.43605 USd for 1 Euro !!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanx, they have some species that are hard to get here!


----------

